# Just bought EWQL composer's collection



## rabiang (Aug 16, 2010)

hi,

I am new around here, but after buying EWQL composer's collection i figure i will be coming here more often. Looks like a great forum!

btw, i exchanged goliath for silk, that was the only change i made.

btw2, yes i know of all the play problems, but decided to go for it as its hard to find the same value other places and i really need those ethnic libraries. i use an i7 with raid0, so should be able to run some at least .

laters, rabiang


----------



## Justus (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Rabiang,

welcome to VI-World!!!!
I think you will come here more often you intended to :wink:

Kindly,
Justus


----------



## Zei (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey! Welcome!

I'm pretty new here myself, as well /\~O


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 16, 2010)

some folks experience more problems w play than others.


----------

